# DVD drives mounting improperly [SOLVED]

## HotBBQ

I'm not sure when this started happening, but my two DVD drives are not automounting.  They used to automount in Gnome whenever I put a disk in, but I have to manually mount them.  When I do, they show up in /media.  On one drive the optical disc mounts as a hard disk.  Any ideas?

----------

## Voltago

What kind of DVD? If you have DVD+R and DVD+RW, which support incremental writing of data, that's OK i guess since they will not behave different than any removable storage. If this happens for finalized CD-R also, this is indeed strange.

----------

## HotBBQ

One is a DVD-R/CD-RW and the other is a DVD+RW (which I can't seem to get anything to mount).  I've tried various types of discs, but they all behave the same.  I should mention that I have to right-click on the drives and select 'mount' and then they are mounted to /media.

----------

## Voltago

What does /etc/mtab say when you mounted them? What is your /etc/fstab?

----------

## HotBBQ

/etc/fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdb1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime    1 2

/dev/sdb2               none            swap            sw                0 0

/dev/sdb3               /               reiserfs        noatime,notail    0 1

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

/etc/mtab with CD-R (commercial & fininalized) in DVD-R/CD-RW (comes up as hdc)

```
/dev/sdb3 / reiserfs rw,noatime,notail 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

/dev/sdb4 /media/Data fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0

/dev/sda1 /media/disk fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0

/dev/hdc /media/D3_1 iso9660 ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000 0 0
```

----------

## Voltago

So this looks well enough, it seems to be a problem of name and icon assignment alone, but I don't know how to edit gnome mounting policies. Try to add this line to fstab:

```
/dev/hdc      /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      exec,noauto,ro,user,gid=users,unhide   0 0
```

Be warned that your optical drive's name will change to /dev/sr0 at some point in the future when you switch to a libata-enabled kernel.

----------

## HotBBQ

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> So this looks well enough, it seems to be a problem of name and icon assignment alone, but I don't know how to edit gnome mounting policies.

 

True enough for the CD-RW, but my DVD+RW won't respond to anything.  Could this have anything to do with switching to the 2.6.22 kernel?

----------

## Voltago

 *HotBBQ wrote:*   

> True enough for the CD-RW, but my DVD+RW won't respond to anything.  Could this have anything to do with switching to the 2.6.22 kernel?

 

Unlikely. What do you mean by 'won't respond to anything'?

----------

## HotBBQ

I can't mount it, period.

----------

## Voltago

Whoa, not so much information at once! So, when you try the command (as root)

```
mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
```

or perhaps

```
mount -t udf /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
```

is there any kind of error message?

----------

## HotBBQ

I mounted a CD-R into hdd (DVD+RW, the one that will not work at all automatically) with the iso9660 format and it works just fine.  The removable disc icon pops up on the desktop and all is well. I mounted the same CD-R into hdc (CD-RW, that one that comes up as a hard disk) with the iso9660 format and it came up as a hard disk.  The udf format did not work for either drive.

Thank you for helping, btw.   :Smile: 

----------

## Voltago

 *HotBBQ wrote:*   

> I mounted the same CD-R into hdc (CD-RW, that one that comes up as a hard disk) with the iso9660 format and it came up as a hard disk. 

 

Ok, so at least we can be sure that's something on Gnome configuration level. I'm not sure I can be of any help there... what program does Gnome use to do auto-mounting? Did you update it recently? (Have a look in /var/log/emerge.log.)

And what happens if you try to mount the DVD+R disc on command line that you couldn't mount before?

----------

## HotBBQ

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> what program does Gnome use to do auto-mounting? Did you update it recently? (Have a look in /var/log/emerge.log.)

 

I think it is gnome-volume-manager.  Here is what was in the portage logs.  The repeated builds on the 18th are from when I rebuilt the tool chain and then the world.

```
adam@hotbbq /var/log/portage $ ll -a | grep gnome-volume-manager

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    portage  36K 2007-06-09 17:08 gnome-base:gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0:20070609-210834.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    portage  37K 2007-07-18 18:07 gnome-base:gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0:20070718-220712.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    portage  240 2007-07-18 18:07 gnome-base:gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0:20070718-220733.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    portage  37K 2007-07-18 20:53 gnome-base:gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0:20070719-005249.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    portage  240 2007-07-18 20:53 gnome-base:gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0:20070719-005330.log

```

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> And what happens if you try to mount the DVD+R disc on command line that you couldn't mount before?

 

I works fine.  It comes up as an optical disc.

----------

## Seek

I got nearly them same problem.

See my thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-571838.html

HAL assumes that my drive has the type 'disk'. 

And since Gnome and KDE are using HAL to get information about the hardware, 

you might have a problem with hal too. 

gnome-volume-manager and kdebase-kioslaves get their data from hald.

(Sorry if you already solved your problem.)

Look my posts for some information about how to view your hal-device-information.   :Wink: 

----------

## HotBBQ

I check out HAL when I get home this evening and post what I find.  I've tried #gentoo-desktop, but I can't seem get a response from the herd.  If this is a HAL problem I can try a different channel.

----------

## HotBBQ

HAL was not noticing when I inserted discs into the drives.  I spent some time chatting in the #gentoo channel and discovered that using the new libata kernel drivers means you should disable the older ATA/IDE drivers.  I removed the older drivers and enabled the nVidia PATA drivers, but the drives didn't seem to be recognized at all.  I didn't have time to trouble shoot, though.

----------

## Seek

Thank you so much! The PATA drivers did the trick for me (kernel 2.6.22).

I really didn't notice that the PATA drivers are a replacement for the old IDE/ATAPI drivers.

I though I won't need them anyway...   :Embarassed: 

So these are the steps to reproduce:

Completely disable ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (not just every single entry).

Choose SCSI CDROM support to build in the kernel, if you haven't done already.

Then I chose VIA, JMicron and AMD/NVidia PATA support to build in the kernel, 

because these were the tree manufacturer I got from lspci.

Works perfect - after 3 days of research.   :Exclamation:   :Very Happy: 

Im not sure if JMicron is needed, because its just an extra SATA2 controller.

My motherboard has VIA chipset with an AM2 CPU socket, so i enabled VIA and AMD PATA support.

Sorry, HAL for blaming you and good look HotBBQ (and everyone with the same wierd problem).   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## HotBBQ

OK, I finally got it all working.  Like Seek said, you need to have SCSI CD-ROM support enabled.  My drives come up fine now.  I think it would be useful to keep this thread around.  I'm sure more people will make the same mistake as Seek and I and not realize that PATA covers IDE devices.

----------

